
DJI and Hasselblad just released an insanely overpowered camera drone - fnordsensei
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15424768/dji-hasselblad-m600-ronin-mx-h6d-100c-camera-drone
======
Tanegashima
Yes, but the drone won't have the satiability necessary for that resolving
power. Nothing floating in the air has, even with OIS.

These are the cameras that need a sturdy tripod or powerful flashes to take
advantage of.

More of a marketing tool than a reasonable photography tool.

